# Humming noise when RPM is around 2300



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have my XTRAIL 06 BONAVISTA from 2007 and I bought it new. it has only 37K KM, all great except the humming noise when RPM is about 2300 +/- 50 

At the beginning I thought that's famous bearing issue but my technician and dealer check the bearing said front bearing is good. The symbol is like:

1. humming noise can happen at any speed, at least under 80 is pretty easy to repeat and hear. over 80 the wind noise cover that humming already

2. When the humming noise happen, if I don't press the gas paddle heavy (like give 50% + gas), the RPM will not go up or just hardly go up, after the RPM passed 2400, then the RPM go up much faster and smooth

3. when the RPM go up very slow, if I press the gas hard enough (like 70%), the RPM will able go up to higher quickly, so with this way I can increase the RPM to 2400+ and reduce to gas as RPM can go up freely already.

the dealer close to my home can't figure out the issue and they charge $99 per hour... they admit they heard humming but it's not that obvious (that was last winter, now after 1 year, noise is even easier to identify)

do you guys have the same issue? any suggestion / information will be appreciate. my 5 year powertrain warranty will be expired at Apr so I want to make sure there is no powertrain issues

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With the car standing still and running, open the hood and have someone bring the RPMs up to 2300. Listen for the humming sound and try to locate it; front of engine or rear of it. Try different RPM levels.

If you don't hear any humming, then the problem could be in the tranny, drive axles or tire noise.


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

rogoman said:


> With the car standing still and running, open the hood and have someone bring the RPMs up to 2300. Listen for the humming sound and try to locate it; front of engine or rear of it. Try different RPM levels.
> 
> If you don't hear any humming, then the problem could be in the tranny, drive axles or tire noise.


Thanks Rogoman. I will try and report back.


----------



## robertof84 (Mar 3, 2012)

By any chance is your Xtrail a turbo diesel? Sound like a turbo spool up.


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

robertof84 said:


> By any chance is your Xtrail a turbo diesel? Sound like a turbo spool up.


nope. In Canada we only have 2.5 gasoline engine. 

thanks for the input


----------

